# Verkaufe Intel Core2Duo E7400 + Kühler + Mainboard + 4gb RAM für günstige 30,-



## b3nder79 (26. September 2013)

*Verkaufe Intel Core2Duo E7400 + Kühler + Mainboard + 4gb RAM für günstige 30,-*

Hallo,
da ich mir einen neuen PC gekauft habe, verkaufe ich hiermit die Teile meines alten PCs.

Intel Core2Duo Box E7400 2x2,8 Ghz
Kühler
Mainboard Asus P5KPL-1600
2x2 GB Arbeitsspeicher (Kingston)

Alles zusammen für 30,- (Ich bin froh, wenn es weg ist. Daher so günstig.

Hat jemand interesse?
holzi2@gmx.de

grüße


----------



## nitg (1. Oktober 2013)

hallo! ist das zeugs noch zu haben?


----------

